# Uber's new policy fines riders who are two minutes late



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Seems Uber is changing its practices in response to California Settlement -- Tipping, Waiting Time, Driver Organization and what else?

*http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/27/11520076/uber-late-rider-fee-each-minute-new-policies*

Ride-sharing giant Uber is piloting a new cancellation policy in New York City, New Jersey, Phoenix, and Dallas, _TechCrunch_ reported. The policy reduces the amount of time riders have to cancel trips and the amount of time drivers have to wait before charging tardy passengers.

The pilot began two days ago, but was soon paused due to a bug. Uber expects to relaunch it today, and run it for several weeks. If the policy becomes permanent, it will change two things: first, riders will have two minutes, rather than five, to cancel a trip without incurring a penalty. Second, if drivers wait more than two minutes for passengers to arrive, they can charge the city's per-minute rate for every minute waited. In other cities where the pilot program is not launching, passengers still have five minutes to get to their Uber before they are charged a no-show fee, and drivers cannot start the trip until they have arrived.

AFTER TWO MINUTES, RIDERS ARE CHARGED FOR EVERY MINUTE THEY'RE LATE

As Uber explained in an interview with _The Verge_, this new policy doesn't change when riders are charged a cancellation fee. Drivers are free to cancel a trip at any point before a rider shows up, but even under the new policy they must still wait five minutes before charging a no-show fee. If drivers leave after waiting for four minutes, they will receive neither the cancellation fee nor the money accrued for two minutes of wait time.

The feature was built in response to drivers' complaints about waiting for passengers, Uber said. In a statement released to _The Verge_ and _TechCrunch_, Uber said that these updated terms would ensure that "the whole system runs more smoothly and the Uber experience improves for everyone." Reduced wait times and the ability to charge for idle time, as well as compensation if riders cancel after two minutes, obviously benefit drivers, earning them a few extra dollars and allowing them to move onto the next fare sooner.

But how this will make the passenger experience smoother is unclear. Traffic, wrong turns, and faulty GPS all contribute to making pick-up times unreliable. This can leave passengers out in the cold, waiting for drivers to arrive. Uber explained that if a driver is more than five minutes late for an estimated arrival, users can cancel the ride with no penalty.

Unreliability can swing in the other direction, too. Drivers may arrive sooner than anticipated, which could lead to passengers being charged extra wait time. _TechCrunch_included a screenshot from an UberX that arrived two minutes ahead of schedule; theoretically, a rider could have missed the two-minute window and incurred fines.

THE WHOLE SYSTEM RUNS MORE SMOOTHLY AND THE UBER EXPERIENCE IMPROVES FOR EVERYONE

The new policies seem to be aimed mostly at keeping drivers happy - a big problem for Uber. The company recently settled a class action lawsuit with drivers in California and Massachusetts. While the settlement may bring drivers as much as $100 million in compensation and give them the right to request cash tips (tipping isn't built into the app), it does not address their main grievance of being independent contractors rather than employees.

How passengers will respond to this pilot program remains to be seen. Uber does not anticipate that the new policies will encourage drivers to ditch riders who don't show up promptly more than they already do. The $5 or $10 fee charged after five minutes of waiting still exceeds the per-minute rates in each city, so it is to a driver's advantage to wait five minutes before moving onto the next fare. And Uber hopes that this policy will encourage riders to call a car when they're actually ready - and hustle to the curb when their ride arrives.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Not a fine. It just starts charging the per minute rate which around here is $0.15...so they could keep me waiting an hour for $9.00...isn't that exciting?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

But it may matter to passengers, at least we can hope it will so that they get their butts out in due haste


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> But it may matter to passengers, at least we can hope it will so that they get their butts out in due haste


It's only a temporary policy change for 2 weeks. Probably be cancelled by Uber after the entitled Uber pretenders complain to the algorithm.

*http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/26/no-you-cant-go-to-the-bathroom-first/*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> But it may matter to passengers, at least we can hope it will so that they get their butts out in due haste


More than likely it'll mean more complaining about the cost and demands that we reset it and lower ratings.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 37566
> 
> Time waits for no man, so now we are charging


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



D Town said:


> It starts charging the per minute rate which around here is $0.15...so they could keep me waiting an hour for $9.00...isn't that exciting?


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

D Town said:


> Not a fine. It just starts charging the per minute rate which around here is $0.15...so they could keep me waiting an hour for $9.00...isn't that exciting?


So, it'll charge 3x.17=51c more for a regular X ride?, 38c payable after UberFee..


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

How is this GREAT news?

That will mean no cancellation fees.

Hello, this is terrible news for X drivers.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberX said:


> How is this GREAT news?
> 
> That will mean no cancellation fees.
> 
> Hello, this is terrible news for X drivers.


Read the article: _"passengers still have five minutes to get to their Uber before they are charged a no-show fee"_


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

D Town said:


> Read the article: _"passengers still have five minutes to get to their Uber before they are charged a no-show fee"_


So this is about 3 minutes and 45 cents.

Why bother writing the article?

I suppose if you don't want to cancel......$


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GooberX said:


> So this is about 3 minutes and 45 cents.
> 
> Why bother writing the article?
> 
> I suppose if you don't want to cancel......$


Why bother? Because people are going to FREAK over tha t $0.45...


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, if you have poor reading comprehension skills
> You'll get a cancel fee in after 2min, so that could be $5 (then subract uber's cut)
> However, if you choose to not cancel and wait 15min for a person until a pax gets in, then you'll realize the article is not about 45 cents....
> 
> ...


I don't have reading comprehension issues.

You, however, have deduction issues.

You already get the $5 cancellation fee after 5 minutes, and NO driver will wait around for 15 cents a minute.

Therefore, the only difference are minutes 2 through 5......3 minutes total, and 45 cents.

Now go away before you hurt yourself trying to think.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I don't have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> You, however, have deduction issues.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Clearly you proved your poor reading comprehension. No where does it say you only get paid for minutes 3-5. Try reading again, says you get paid until they get in the car, smh.
> Clearly people can wait as long as they want for a pax. Every driver simply does not roll out at exactly 5 minutes.
> 
> Reading is fundamental


You are a special case.

100% of drivers will cancel at 5:01.

As I said, you have issues seeing the whole picture.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> No where does it say you only get paid for minutes 3-5


"if drivers wait more than two minutes for passengers to arrive, they can charge the city's per-minute rate for every minute waited"

After 2 minutes you will get paid, i.e. minutes 3-5 (or 3-??? hypothetically)


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The part of this that's most beneficial is that they only have 2 minutes to cancel before being charged. No more canceling once I'm in the driveway without me seeing a dime


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> The part of this that's most beneficial is that they only have 2 minutes to cancel before being charged. No more canceling once I'm in the driveway without me seeing a dime


I agree.

Can't tell you how irritated I get when I get off the freeway only to have them cancel 4 minutes after ordering.


----------



## Dallasqs (Mar 28, 2016)

they need to add tips already


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Won't happen unless court ordered


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

D Town said:


> Not a fine. It just starts charging the per minute rate which around here is $0.15...so they could keep me waiting an hour for $9.00...isn't that exciting?


_"... it will change two things: first, riders will have two minutes, rather than five, to cancel a trip without incurring a penalty. Second, if drivers wait more than two minutes for passengers to arrive, they can charge the city's per-minute rate for every minute waited. "_​They can't keep you waiting - you can CHOOSE to keep waiting and get paid $9/hr to sit on your butt... OR you can cancel/rider no-show after 5 minutes. Sounds like it's the driver's choice.



Ca$h4 said:


> Seems Uber is changing its practices in response to California Settlement -- Tipping, Waiting Time, Driver Organization and what else?
> 
> *http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/27/11520076/uber-late-rider-fee-each-minute-new-policies*


The article incorrectly reports: "_The company recently settled a class action lawsuit with drivers in California and Massachusetts. _"
In fact, Uber has a reached a settlement AGREEMENT with the plaintiffs -
the suit has not been settled, as it has not [yet] been approved by the court.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

D Town said:


>


Apparently images depicting travis as a nazi are no long allowed under uber policy. Is that pathetic or what! After all he really is.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

*Good.*

Of course pax are *****ing and moaning on Engadget too. However, they _should _be held accountable if they're too stupid, lazy, or entitled to get a simple concept like dropping a pickup pin in the proper location.

http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/28/uber-tests-stricter-waiting-time-charges-for-late-passengers/

I really hope Uber completes a mass rollout of this feature, it'd be one of the more humane things they did for their "partners"...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

there are two different areas here

the first is metering on by the driver

the second is spoiled rider cancelling

spoiled rider now has only two minutes to cancel the ride

the pressure is now on spoiled rider

this is not the Uber we know

"It's an odd play for the Trade Federation" -Qui-Gon


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> there are two different areas here
> 
> the first is metering on by the driver
> 
> ...


A related issue is should Drivers get waiting time? This article is long and about 3rd category besides IC and Employee, and brings up point that Driver can't do other things while Booked onto Uber because Driver has to answer Uber Ping or be penalized by algorithm. If at some point Uber Drivers are declared Employees, then Uber would have to pay all back "waiting time." Perhaps, Uber is trying to minimize that risk by cutting down Driver waiting time?

*http://www.alternet.org/labor/uber-drivers-should-be-paid-wait-time*


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

It's all well and good, but this idea just needs some teeth in it.

If you're late to daycare picking up children after 6pm, I believe it's
$1.00 per minute, per child, with no cap, no exceptions and no warnings.

A comparable penalty would swing the balance back to equilibrium.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> If you're late to daycare picking up children after 6pm, I believe it's $1.00 per minute, per child, with no cap, no exceptions and no warnings.
> A comparable penalty would swing the balance back to equilibrium.


LOL!
No need to be late - just send Uber to pick them up!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OdyUber said:


> So, it'll charge 3x.17=51c more for a regular X ride?, 38c payable after UberFee..


Will it actually increase a very short ride? In other words, will the minimum fare include this, or will it be added to it?


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I don't have reading comprehension issues.
> 
> You, however, have deduction issues.
> 
> ...


If the article is wording the policy correctly then "After 2 minutes the driver can charge for every minute waited." To me that includes the 1st 2 minutes. So if you have to wait say 1.9 minutes you get no wait pay, but if the wait is 2 minutes the meter starts at 2 minutes pay and counting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GooberX said:


> How is this GREAT news?


"Great News!" is often what Uber uses to head rate-cut announcements. The remark was sarcastic/satirical.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> "Great News!" is often what Uber uses to head rate-cut announcements. The remark was sarcastic/satirical.


Well ok then.

Great News!!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I agree.
> 
> Can't tell you how irritated I get when I get off the freeway only to have them cancel 4 minutes after ordering.


is that a real dog or fake in your pic??


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I agree.
> 
> Can't tell you how irritated I get when I get off the freeway only to have them cancel 4 minutes after ordering.


I used to think they sit there with a stopwatch and hit cancel at 4 minutes and 55 seconds!


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

GooberX said:


> I agree.
> 
> Can't tell you how irritated I get when I get off the freeway only to have them cancel 4 minutes after ordering.


An old cliche with form of ADHOC transport...."KEEP OFF THE FREEWAYS" if you are waiting for a trip ping


----------

